

The End of a 1,400-Year-Old Business (2007) - JackHerrick
http://www.businessweek.com/stories/2007-04-16/the-end-of-a-1-400-year-old-businessbusinessweek-business-news-stock-market-and-financial-advice

======
JackHerrick
I thought this was an interesting lesson for entrepreneurs who are always
wondering if they should be entering new businesses. Here is a company that
operated successfully doing the same thing for 1400 years. They then got
excited by a new opportunity, went after it, and it pushed them into
bankruptcy.

